
The Most Expensive Lesson of My Life: Details of SIM Port Hack - akalin
https://medium.com/coinmonks/the-most-expensive-lesson-of-my-life-details-of-sim-port-hack-35de11517124
======
gniv
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19964089](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19964089)

